
Ed's Coral Castle Quarry and Flywheel [video] - smoyer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOoCuDnmtyM
======
woodruffw
I visited Coral Castle a few years ago. It's a truly strange sight (it
reminded me of Opus 40 in NY [0]), and definitely worth checking out if you're
in Miami-Dade area.

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opus_40](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opus_40)

------
reirob
Wikipedia about Coral Castle and Ed:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coral_Castle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coral_Castle)

